
A biography of Louis Kahn highlights architecture's primal language - prismatic
http://www.bookforum.com/inprint/024_01/17556
======
eternalban
Kahn's work has 2 distinct phases. Before Anne Tyng -- extremely ho-hum and
unremarkable stuff you never see, try googling for it [p.s.] -- and after Anne
Tyng [1][2][3][4]. Architecture is a crappy field to begin with but the story
of Anne Tyng has always really bugged me. She deserves better.

As for the "the rugged materiality of his architecture and his predilection
for massive, even monumental materials", one name suffices: Corbu.

[1]: [https://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/originals/82/0b/3a/820b...](https://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/originals/82/0b/3a/820b3a2564c8c9b310958d62d9f45602.jpg)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_Tyng](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_Tyng)

[3]: [https://static01.nyt.com/images/2012/01/09/arts/tyng-
obit/ty...](https://static01.nyt.com/images/2012/01/09/arts/tyng-obit/tyng-
obit-popup.jpg)

[4]:
[https://static01.nyt.com/images/2012/05/06/t-magazine/06talk...](https://static01.nyt.com/images/2012/05/06/t-magazine/06talk-
tying-slide-MLRD/06talk-tying-slide-MLRD-superJumbo.jpg)

[5]:
[http://www.upenn.edu/gazette/0107/feature1_3.html](http://www.upenn.edu/gazette/0107/feature1_3.html)

[p.s.] google for "Howe, Stonorov and Kahn" images.

------
nickgrosvenor
The documentary about Louis Kahn made by his estranged son called "My
Architect" is a must watch. If you can find it.

~~~
wslh
It is easy to find it in Internet.

